# Dirting a tank



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Ideally you would want to put the fish somewhere, like a big cooler, for the day. Dirt substrate setup can be a pain in the butt and take at least a few hours to do properly in my humble opinion. 

Drain the tank, save some of the water, save the rocks in some of the water, save the filter in some of the water. Clean tank, add dirt, add rocks, add water, add plants, add fish, began to filter with old "drity" filters...do it like this and getting it done is a day is possible. The cycle should be nearly non-existent as well. 

All that said, dirt substrate (and/or root tabs) isn't going to do a great deal for stem plants. It will help them some as stuff leaches out of the soil, but mainly soil substrate benefits root style plants. Crypts, Swords...etc. Are you feeding your stems anything?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

If your not set to dirt then don't do it yet. There is no need to harm your fish or plants. When you have somewhere to house your fish then dirt.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I may skip on the dirt for now.

Yes I feed my stems, E.I dosing and pressurized co2, everything I can think of to give them, so I was thinking maybe my substrate is the problem, odd thing is my swords and crypts are doing really really well :confused1:


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Thanks for the replies. I may skip on the dirt for now.
> 
> Yes I feed my stems, E.I dosing and pressurized co2, everything I can think of to give them, so I was thinking maybe my substrate is the problem, odd thing is my swords and crypts are doing really really well :confused1:


whats the problem with ur stem plants?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Thanks for the replies. I may skip on the dirt for now.
> 
> Yes I feed my stems, E.I dosing and pressurized co2, everything I can think of to give them, so I was thinking maybe my substrate is the problem, odd thing is my swords and crypts are doing really really well :confused1:


Hmmm...

Well, my opinion, something else is afoot. If you're crypts and swords are doing good, then you're OK substrate-wise.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

My stems are growing very slowly, some like blyxa and ludwigia are just holding on. 

These plants have been in the tank for close to a year, so it's not a new plant thing. They do stay alive, but they are pretty much dormant as far as growth goes, however my star grass is doing really well, along with limnophilia (no surprise  ) 

Its just ludwigia repens, rotala rotundifolia, sessflora aromacata and some other stems, that don't want to grow, despite showing no deficiencies and having everything I can think of. I also put in lots of root tabs

My duck weed also won't grow worth a dime so could my water be too soft?? My ph is around 7, I have no way of testing kh and gh however. 

Thanks


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> My stems are growing very slowly, some like blyxa and ludwigia are just holding on.
> 
> These plants have been in the tank for close to a year, so it's not a new plant thing. They do stay alive, but they are pretty much dormant as far as growth goes, however my star grass is doing really well, along with limnophilia (no surprise  )
> 
> ...


What are the nitrAtes in your tank? I know this is blasphemy around here...but maybe your tank is too clean. Stem plants love nitrAtes...if your duckweed is stalling then something is off, that stuff will grow in a toilet.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Nitrates straight from the tap are 40, I do a 50 percent water change once a week.

 I've tried the duck weed in everything but the toilet, I am so confused by that plant, of course me being the only one that wants to grow it, I'm the only one that can't??


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Nitrates straight from the tap are 40, I do a 50 percent water change once a week.
> 
> I've tried the duck weed in everything but the toilet, I am so confused by that plant, of course me being the only one that wants to grow it, I'm the only one that can't??


Don't feel bad...I kill moss. :smile:

Well, the point being...you don't have a substrate problem. I would pick a stem out of your tank that is under performing and start a thread in the plant section. A lot of people around here specialize in their topics...meaning there are some very bright folks hanging out in the plant section of the forum who can probably help you way better than me.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will do that. I'm getting tired of my stems not growing.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I broke down my 20g and dirted it a couple weeks ago. I put the fish in a rubbermaid bin, saved the old substrate & filter material & 20% of the water. 

Took about 3 hrs from start to finish, wasn't too bad. Didn't lose any fish at all.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Bunfoo said:


> I broke down my 20g and dirted it a couple weeks ago. I put the fish in a rubbermaid bin, saved the old substrate & filter material & 20% of the water.
> 
> Took about 3 hrs from start to finish, wasn't too bad. Didn't lose any fish at all.


you don't want to go with dirt..trust me..been there and never look back.


what are your lighting like?

if your dosing EI, you should get explodus growth.

I does trace and fert once a week plus iron once a week. 2 times excel a week and all my stem plants are growing crazy. And this is under dose, meaning i dose half the bottle of the cap.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmoobthor said:


> you don't want to go with dirt..trust me..been there and never look back.


Why?


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Why?


worst mistake ever made...

all the free floating dirt and aneraboic gas buildup waiting ...waiting to explode!!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmoobthor said:


> worst mistake ever made...
> 
> all the free floating dirt and aneraboic gas buildup waiting ...waiting to explode!!


You did it wrong. :smile:


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Daximus said:


> You did it wrong. :smile:


maybe, but i love the growth of my plant now...hahah


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmoobthor said:


> maybe, but i love the growth of my plant now...hahah


To each his own. All joking aside, they really shouldn't be as messy as what you are describing. Anyways, glad you're happy, just defending my dirt, lol.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmoobthor said:


> you don't want to go with dirt..trust me..been there and never look back.
> 
> 
> what are your lighting like?
> ...


A single t8 25w 6500k. I don't dose ferts. Only plants in the tank are jungle vals hornwort & microsword anywho, not like they need any help growing lol. 

I mixed the old substrate into the dirt and then capped it with flourite. I have not noticed any gas buildup. The fish appear healthy. I haven't had any noticeable dirt particles floating around. The water is crystal clear for the most part. Some tannin water from the DW but that's about it. The plants are actually growing faster after I added the dirt. Before, they never sent out any runners or grew much. Now they send out a lot of runners and out of original 4 jungle vals I've got around 45. 

I have heard about the gas buildup. My old substrate was semi-large granules of granite. They keep the dirt from compacting and I've not seen any gas bubbles so far. But maybe I just haven't had it dirted long enough.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmoobthor said:


> ...aneraboic gas buildup waiting ...waiting to explode!!


I think people are taking bets on when my Toxic Ten will explode
:hihi::hihi::hihi:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/154884-toxic-ten.html

I need to update it, counted 9 saddled Cherry shrimp today. :icon_mrgr


----------

